# Careful with that Buy it now button



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (May 16, 2019)

Am I missing something here ?      https://www.ebay.com/itm/NOS-KMART-...667047?hash=item5d84a99de7:g:JQUAAOSwmUFb9crr


----------



## vincev (May 16, 2019)

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> Am I missing something here ?



There is no button ??


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (May 16, 2019)

Was forgetting something  I guess .   My humble apologies.  Just Put in the link.


----------



## barneyguey (May 16, 2019)

WOW! Ha Ha Ha


----------



## GTs58 (May 16, 2019)

I wonder if someone will actually hit the buttom on those $117 dime store hub shiners. Have you seen what those dime store cross flag valve stem caps sell for?  

57 bucks with 21 bids.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 2, 2023)

here's 1 for today
https://www.ebay.com/itm/204015268901?campid=5335809022R43,4,VINTAGE,COLUMBIA, DAYTON,BALOON TIRE,TORRINGTON,PARTS,TANK BICYCLE,RATROD​Condition:--not specified

Price:US $49.99
Ships from United States
Shipping: US $9.10 Expedited Shipping 
Located in: Fremont, Ohio, United States


there is a clear pic, look close;











my input: Girl's pedals. 😘
"Know what you are buying. No Returns."


----------



## Grey Ghost (Jan 2, 2023)

Dammit, guess it’s time for some higher power reading glasses. 
I bet they're nice pedals but I can’t tell from here.


----------



## Balloontyre (Jan 3, 2023)

This looks bent 2 me.


----------



## Krakatoa (Jan 3, 2023)

So did anyone figure out if these are men's or women's? I thought 4" blocks were men's. Definitely look wonky but aren't 95% of them? The years have not been kind to what's available now.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 3, 2023)

Krakatoa said:


> So did anyone figure out if these are men's or women's? I thought 4" blocks were men's.



I think now that I measured a couple pair, these blurry, bent pedals may be Boys.
Thanks for the Question Nate @Krakatoa


----------

